# How did I do on this tool deal?



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

I bought a Hilti T15 today for $60 from a guy that was out of business. It came in a case with a few small bits. I think for $60 it's not too shabby?


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

I bought a set of watts tk9 back flow gauges for 200$ brand new from a guy who won them


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plumber patt said:


> i bought a set of watts tk9 back flow gauges for 200$ brand new from a guy who won them



score!!!!!!!


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I bought a General J-2900 jetter w/200' of 3/8" hose, a second reel w/150' of 1/4" hose, a bunch of nozzles for each, a bosch 90# electric breaker w/cart and 4 bits, and a rescue saw, all for $1000.00 also from a guy who was going under .


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

I got a near new rothenberger copper cutter 50mm-124mm (convert it yourself-metric fo life!) for 60 bucks!


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Just yesterday got a Pro press 320E for $400.00

1) 3/4" jaw, and one battery. No charger. No case.

For another 300 or so, I'll get another battery, charger, and 1/2 and 1" jaws.


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

smellslike$tome said:


> I bought a General J-2900 jetter w/200' of 3/8" hose, a second reel w/150' of 1/4" hose, a bunch of nozzles for each, a bosch 90# electric breaker w/cart and 4 bits, and a rescue saw, all for $1000.00 also from a guy who was going under .


Sounds like a sweet deal to me!



slowforthecones said:


> I bought a Hilti T15 today for $60 from a guy that was out of business. It came in a case with a few small bits. I think for $60 it's not too shabby?


If it works, sounds like a great deal!


Plumber patt said:


> I bought a set of watts tk9 back flow gauges for 200$ brand new from a guy who won them


Deal of the day!



I'm picking up a General mini-rooter with 75' 3/8 cable, and a General 91 with new motor and new cable for $500 bucks for both. I already have a spartan 1065, but I'm looking for something a little less bulky and heavy that I can load by myself in a pinch. 

That sound like a reasonable deal?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

smellslike$tome said:


> *I bought a General J-2900 jetter* w/200' of 3/8" hose, a second reel w/150' of 1/4" hose, a bunch of nozzles for each, a bosch 90# electric breaker w/cart and 4 bits, and a rescue saw, all for $1000.00 also from a guy who was going under .


What do you think of the J-2900? Thinking it would fit in my van with all my other stuff.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hilti TE-76 with 6 bits for $50...I did have to drive 3 hours to get it and because I live in ca, add about 100 for gas.


----------

